
Should You Be Allowed to Prevent Drones from Flying Over Your Property? - CapitalistCartr
http://www.wsj.com/articles/should-you-be-allowed-to-prevent-drones-from-flying-over-your-property-1463968981
======
pigpaws
I don't see the issue as being one of 'drones'. It is more one of 'cameras'
and surveillance. No one cares if a med-flight chopper goes over your house at
1,000 feet, but as soon as you slap a camera on something it becomes an
invasive tool, generally against your will. The real driving issue behind
people buying drones is the camera. Take the camera off (or restrict it) and
you'll see a lot of these issues disappear.

When Gov't puts a camera on a plane, there is an uproar (maybe not as loud as
it should be, IMO). I'm sure some have issue with Google Earth. People just
want to be left the F*uck alone. so as far as I'm concerned, anything within
range of a 12-gauge is fair game (though i also have a big enough yard that it
wouldn't effect anyone else.)

